# Beer is good for you - (this week)



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

According to uk.msn.com Beer is good for you. *A few pints a day *will do you good.

Beer is a proven relaxant.

Beer contains Antioxidants which fight cancer-causing free radicals in the body.

The body requires very low amounts of selenium found in Beer.

Studies in the Netherlands have shown that the level of Vitamin B6 found in beer drinkers increased by up to 30%

Beer contains good cholesterol

Beer made from barley and hops is a good source of silicon which helps to increase mineral density in the bones.

The traces of magnesium in beer is needed in every cell in the body.

Beer can reduce calcium deposits on the Kidneys

Beer can reduce strokes by up to 20%

Happy Days


----------

